# Drum Brake Removal



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

just for further references, so when i decide to change my brakes, rotors, and all. how do i remove the drum brakes on my sentra? theyre ugly as shit and i want to remove them so i'd be able to put discs in the back instead of those drum brakes.

if there is more too it than just removing and adding new brakes after taking them off, say so. so i'm not confused.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

This is what you would need

http://fastbrakes.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=89


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

....those are 200sx brakes there... check my car. under my name. says 05 sentra 1.8s....u gave me a bad link...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, in order to get rear disc's, you'd need to swap out the entire axle for a spec v axle with disc brakes, you'd need a new master cylinder and new proportioning valve from a spec v as well.

aka, you don't need rear discs, and if you REALLY don't like the way the drums look, and that's the only reason you're bitchin, paint them. Otherwise, it's retarded to do all that work when you don't NEED the discs in the least.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

what the hell is your problem chimmeke? dang, friggin askin how to remove it and if there is more maintanence required than just a kit. not askin for stupid remark on what i think about drum brakes. fuckin stop being such a critic and an asshole about shit. damn


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sin_Arucard said:


> what the hell is your problem chimmeke? dang, friggin askin how to remove it and if there is more maintanence required than just a kit. not askin for stupid remark on what i think about drum brakes. fuckin stop being such a critic and an asshole about shit. damn


first paragraph, I told you what you needed. If you didn't like the rest of it, then shut your trap.

now you know. you can either waste the money or deal with the drums.

I just can't honestly fathom what the hell the big deal is with rear drums.
I've got over 200whp with rear drums and they look fine and stop VERY well.


----------

